#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Call Of Duty Problems

## Dhanush

When I take off the Tron in Call of Duty game, the vehicles inside the building become visible. This is the problem I am facing in COD. Does this issue is in the Call of Duty game or on my phone?

----------

